# Best psyker novels?



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi folks. First post here. *bow*

My intro to Warhammer was the Blood Angels Omnibus, which an online friend told me to read. (He's been playing for many years, but hasn't read many of the books.) It was only a couple dollars as Borders was closing, so I tried it. So Mephiston was the first psyker I'd ever heard of. Maybe that spoiled me for the rest? Heh. I've read many books now, including the Second Blood Angels, Eisenhorn, Ravenor, and Grey Knights omnibuses, Atlas Infernal, and several Heresy books. So I've run into quite a few psykers. I'm wondering which books anyone would recommend for more good psyker action. The wikis mention many, but, apparently, they're often only from this or that Codex. And there's no mention of guys like Nord and Ceris from the Second Blood Angels Omnibus.


----------



## gridge (Feb 11, 2012)

You mentioned having read some heresy titles but you may enjoy A Thousand Sons if you haven't already read it. The main character of Nick Khyme's Salamander series and Ben Counter's Soul Drinkers series are both psykers, though I only really like the first book for the Salamanders. Soul Drinkers was all pretty good in my opinion.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Path of the seer, although it is part of a series so it might not make a huge amount of sense when read alone


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the response. I did read A Thousand Sons. More magic than psyker, it seemed to me. Which isn't a bad thing, of course.

I actually have the Soul Drinkers Omnibus and the first Salamanders book, just because I read there was at least some psyker activity. Glad to hear you confirm that. In the middle of Path of the Warrior now, soI'll get to them soon. I also found the Salamanders prequel free online, though I don't know if there's psyker activity. (Not that it can't be a good story without psykers, of course.)


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Ah, thanks, jams. Didn't see you before I posted. Yeah I'll probably do Seers next.


----------



## gridge (Feb 11, 2012)

There is more psyker action as the Salamander series progresses, however I still find it difficult to recommend reading it. To me the third book especially was a chore bordering on being painful to get through. But, with different tastes being what they are you may enjoy the plot more than I did. I would definitely recommend Soul Drinkers though (even though Sarpedon's main power isn't exactly flashy).


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

I don't mind not flashy. The guys in the 2nd Blood Angels Omnibus were pretty basic. I just seem to like psykers. Heh.

One thing that annoys me about the HH is that Malcador doesn't do anything other than talk. At least not the several times I've seen him.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd second the Souldrinkers notion. The main character is a librarian and the author has him use his psychic abilities relatively regularly. It may not be as sexy as some of the scenes in Ravenor or other novels, but still effective enough imo. Phalanx, the last book in the Soul Drinker series, has some rather good scenes with a librarian outside of the Soul Drinkers as well.

Having read Path of the Seer, it's easily a standalone, though the ending of it will spoil the ending of Path of the Warrior, and reading it out of order could cause some of the characters' interactions to be stale if you read Seer then Warrior. Both are excellent reads.

Other than the books you've already listed, though, there's honestly not too much more that I can think of that really has psykers as a focus at all. Then again, as soon as I post this, someone else will throw out some incredibly obvious choices and I'll feel like an ass for not remembering them, but such is life!

I would advise you, though, not to get too caught up in having to read about psykers. There are plenty more goodies out there in the Black Library universe to satisfy the other aspects of the 40K universe.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Definitively the Salamander's series, though some consider it a bore.


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

The third book of the Enforcer trilogy and The Outcast Dead both revolve around astropaths


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks folks!

And no worries, Boc. I want to read psykers, but I'm enjoying other stuff, too. Nemesis is my favorite HH book. The First Heretic is great, too, and I'd say that's sorcery a lot more than psyker. And the really great aspects of Ravenor, Eisenhorn, and the Grey Knights are the mechanications of the bad guys. Things like Enuncia and the Necroteuch, the impossibly huge plans of Mammoshad and Ghargatuloth... Just incredible stuff!


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Bill kings farseer novel has a lot of psyker action.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

March of Time said:


> Bill kings farseer novel has a lot of psyker action.


long out of print...now available on print on demand I think...

was a good novel, really enjoyed it and for a long time was hoping that there would be a sequel, but alas, was not meant to happen


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Have any primaris psykers been seen in any novels? I'm not able to find info on any. Just in the game codices so far?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Primaris psykers are a relatively recent addition to 40k, having only been introduced in the 2009 5th edition Imperial Guard codex. In the past three years, I do not believe that there have been many Imperial Guard novels released by BL, and those that have--Salvation's Reach, Dead Men Walking, and Imperial Glory, for example--don't, to the best of my knowledge, feature those delightful primaris psykers we all want to read about so very much.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Ah. Thanks.


----------



## Pugnax (Apr 30, 2010)

The Ravenor Omnibus is all about Psykers, and Eisenhorn to a lessor extent. Ravenor and Eisenhorn are also some of the most popular and most liked of the 40K novels.

Older lesser known books I liked are Pawns of Chaos and Daemon World.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah, I loved Eisenhorn and Ravenor! I'll see if I can find the other two. I'm really liked Ben Counter's Grey Knights and Soul Drinkers omnibuses.


----------

